

Ask HN: CS grad wanting to travel with remote work opportunities - npb32

alright so I know some of you guys are already in the industry, so hopefully someone can fill me in.<p>I&#x27;m graduating at the end of the summmer with my CS degree. I know I could go out and get a well paid job at a company and work a 9-5 but I don&#x27;t want to do that yet, at this point in my life. I don&#x27;t want to be stapled down, I want to travel, whether it be freely or for work purposes. I just want to do this for a few years, until I&#x27;m ready to settle down.<p>So my question, where do I look to find job opportunities for remote positions or something similar that would alllow me to do this? I go to the job fairs here at FSU, but they are all positions for specific locations and not the type of job I&#x27;m ready for yet.<p>Maybe some side work or something, just to live off and travel expenses.<p>Thanks
======
codenesium
Honestly I don't think there will be many opportunities to work remotely for
someone right out of school. I think most companies would want you to work in
the office until you have proven yourself. You might be able to find some
contract work here and there but it will be tough without some real world
experience.

------
dylanhassinger
plenty of people freelance right out of school - or with no school.

One route is building up a profile on Odesk, Elance or Freelancer.com. It's a
hard grind but it guarantees freedom.

Another angle is a remote job, check out weworkremotely.com or build a
relationship with the company you want to work for. eventually it could turn
into a remote contract gig.

I also recommend TropicalMBA podcast and their membership community, the
Dynamite Circle. We are location independent entrepreneurs traveling the
world, doing our thing. Tons of folks in Chang Mai, Thailand and Saigon,
Vietnam.

Currently I am a freelancer living in Chile, about to relocate to San Pedro
Guatemela.

p.s. read the Four Hour Work Week ASAP

~~~
npb32
That all sounds interesting, I appreciate the resources!

